# TX coast - tunnel or no?



## Demeter

mickr,

I have been researching this same topic for a couple of weeks now. Here is an email I received from one flyshops regarding tunnel hulls.


"A tunnel allows you shallower draft on plane, but will let the hull sit deeper at rest. In addition to not displacing as much water as a flat bottom, you also need a jackplate to get the most out of a tunnel (which adds weight). Both result in deeper draft at rest. This means you can’t pole around in as shallow of water, which can be frustrating if you want this to be a poling skiff.

A vee-hull gives you more rough-water ability, but much deeper draft on plane and rest. Most technical poling skiffs used in Texas have an essentially flat bottom at the transom. Some skiffs have slight deadrise (V) at the transom, but more than 10-12 degrees is too much in my opinion.

I run a Gordon Boatworks Ambush (which is now built by Hells Bay under the name of New Glades Skiff). This boat has the sharp entry at the bow for tracking and cutting chop, but transitions to a flat bottom at the transom. This allows the boat to draft very shallow at rest. The boat runs in less than 6 inches of water on plane which is perfectly reasonable for most fishing grounds in Texas . We typically run the outboard to the edge of a flat, shut down, trim up the outboard, and then pole into the shallow water.

There are flats in the Lower Laguna Madre with miles of 3 inch water, but they typically don’t have a lot of fish on them and are on the edges of the bay. A tunnel is a lot like four wheel drive – it can get you out of a bind but when you get stuck you are that much worse off. I have stuck my old Shallow Sport many times, so this is experience speaking. With a non-tunnel poling skiff you typically draft less at rest than you do on plane (because the outboard is below the hull until trimmed up), so you can always just pole out of any situation you get yourself into on plane.

If you want this to be a proper poling skiff I would stay away from most of the tunnels, but if you want an “in-between” boat then a tunnel can be handy. I have friends who own skiffs with tunnels and they like them, but they aren’t fishing the super shallow marsh that I am. It’s all a compromise, I suppose."


----------



## Demeter

Several of the flyfishing guides around rockport, aransas and Port O have light weight boats such as the Hb gladeskiff w/o a tunnel.


----------



## Gramps

I run a non-tunnel with JP and a heavy cup prop, so far it has run in 8" with a soft bottom and ~1' hard bottom with no problems. Not sure how much more I can push it, don't want to find out the hard way!


----------



## mracis

Thanks for the valuable input guys. If anyone else wants to share their experience and/or view it's much appreciated.


----------



## natasha1

I run a Waterman 18 with no tunnel. You don't need it and in my opinion takes away from the point of a technical poling skiff. If you want a boat that runs shallow, get a scooter.


----------



## mracis

Thanks for your input Tidal Guide. I had actually PM'd you when you listed your boat for sale. I appreciate you weighing in, it's very helpful.


----------



## natez

In my opinion, the only downfall of the tunnel is the draft. And its not that significant. It all really depends on how you want to fish and what you want to do. For me, the tunnel doesnt pose any problems. But honestly i wouldnt care if my ride had a tunnel or not. Poles the same, drafts a little more. And dont get a scooter, that makes no sense. :-?


----------



## mracis

Appreciate the input longrod. I am looking at poling skiffs, not a scooter. Thanks again.


----------



## natasha1

Sorry, I was being sarcastic on the scooter comment. A great option for the upper coast would be a jon boat with light mud motor.


----------



## mdanile

I run a Waterman 18 with a tunnel, if it floated any shallower, redfish would need to take only air. Only downside I have seen with a tunnel is in running tight sloughs while turning, need a lot of cup to prevent blowout when jacked up. But you get used to it, can compensate with tabs and throttle. Personal preference, everyone always loves their setup best.

Fish your same area in TX

Enjoy whatever you pick up!


----------



## Brett

Might this work? :-?










Small hull, small fan, shallow draft, looks like it'll pole too...


----------



## natasha1

That is awesome. I want one.


----------



## texasislandboy

I run a pathfinder 17 tunnel and wouldnt have it any other way. runs super skinny but did find out that 3" of water isnt enough for it ran it in 5" with a soft bottom and its killer. I really like the trim tabs to push the bow down while getting on plane. I do think I will end up with a atlas jack plate soon.


----------



## Gramps

> I do think I will end up with a atlas jack plate soon.


Worth it's weight in gold for me. Especially idling over unknown depth areas, raise it up 7" above the transom and put along.


----------



## CurtisWright

I run a 14' skiff with a 7 1/2" full tunnel.  In soft bottom, without oysters, I can run in an inch or two.  you can actually feel the boat lift up and skim across the mud bottom, and the tunnel pulls fresh water up over the water intake to keep my motor running.  

My rule of thumb is if the seagulls are not walking then you are good (on soft bottom) but dont come down off plane until you have at least 6" or you will be sitting in the mud high and dry.

Its nice to not care about depth, especially when in unfamiliar water.  the only down side is my boat needs 7" to float, which is alot for a 14' skiff.


----------

